# A questions for the experts :)



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

what ?? No one has any fav's ???

Here are mine not listed in any order

Andy - Am/Can CH Chuckanut Party Favour O Novel SDHF OS
Mister DJ - CH Westin Having A Party UD JH OA OAJ WCX VCX BOSS
Devin - Am/Can CH Elysian's Urbun Legend TD
more to come...


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

peeps said:


> what ?? No one has any fav's ???
> 
> Here are mine not listed in any order
> 
> ...


Totally agree with Mister DJ and I would have to add this boy:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=233418


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

It's a girl, *Beaumaris Genevieve *good luck finding pictures as Wendy doesn't have a website anymore. But I always enjoyed Scooter's expression!


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Golly, this is a hard question...there are so many to love. But I have always had a soft spot for Talon.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

For me Westley Victoria epitomizes what a bitches head should be.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Keep em coming I am enjoying looking at the beautiful dogs you all like!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

SunGold said:


> Totally agree with Mister DJ and I would have to add this boy:
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=233418


 SunGold, I agree with your Captain pick but he is my boy's sire. Jonah has Captain's head but a few shades darker, ha!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

CH Goldenz Ducat De Donde Viene

I know I am butchering this dog's name but Nancy Talbott owned him and he had the most gorgeous headstudy. Epitomized the breed.

He was I believe a grandson of her CH Belgold Doxology who also had a beautiful head.

CH Malagold Coriander, along with being a stunning creature -- also a very moderate correct headpiece as has passed down through his descendants.

I love the Tory sons - more Malagold descendants - Beast & Beau -- I think Fisher looks very much like Beau -- and Beast's son Coach with a delish headpiece.

In turn I thought Coach looked much more like Yogi in real life than any photo I had seen. 

And of course I am very partial to my own dog!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay, Dallas was not a grandson of Doxology but close enough.
Now for bitches -- I love the headstudy of CH Glengowan's Sugar and Spice
CH Sandpiper's Tickled Pink (she is a real package overall)
Skull structure on Treasure of course is perfect -- but I would give her a bit more of a fleshy expression -- now her brother Jack, beautiful headpiece! I am partial to boys


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yogi's is also the head I think of as a benchmark in terms of the head I'd want to see every single day. In person too, he is just so quinessentially golden and expressive- what a kind, wise face. I agree about Devin, who Niome mentioned.

For girls, I happen to love Pippa:http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=257377
I might be biased because of Fenway, but I love the head of Phyler- Sunkota's Phorgone Conclusion( maybe a bit long in ear, but overall there's something ideal about his head to me).http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=28762

Also, Violet's head& face:http://www.ripleygoldens.com/Violet%20Page.htm.

I like as close to the standard limit as possible for good backskull and a defined stop with a short square muzzle. I think the heads I love best might not really embody the standard the best- maybe too triangley in the eye and a tiny bit too heavy in flews. After studying the "blue book" for way too many hours, I conlude that I might like a head that is a teeny bit overdone, so I am working on improving my eye. I admit it. 

I was raised with two Twin- Beau- D dogs, and that whole style is deeply ingrained. 

Faera's Starlight/Thunder lines have heads I love.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

well I am a tad partial to this head myself!!!! lol :


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I might be biased because of Fenway, but I love the head of Phyler- Sunkota's Phorgone Conclusion( maybe a bit long in ear, but overall there's something ideal about his head to me).http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=28762


OMG - Diva would be so upset with me if I didn't mention her favorite man!  And let me add that it's still beautiful at 11 years old!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I forgot to ad Anthony - BIS BISS Am. CH Monogram's Bada Bing SDHF - what a pretty boy!
For girls...hmm I will have to think on that some more..I have always considered Dancer's head to be what I want in my backyard  I will post the pic


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Dancer's headshot. Her head is in my opinion what the breed standard describes. But it is always subjective and everyone has their preference


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

She does have a beautiful headpiece! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I might be biased because of Fenway, but I love the head of Phyler- Sunkota's Phorgone Conclusion( maybe a bit long in ear, but overall there's something ideal about his head to me).http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=28762
> 
> .


There's something about Phlyer that just pulls at my heart when I see his pictures. Sometimes I wonder if I made a mistake by not going with the Phlyer X Sox litter. I trust Jackie's judgement on steering me away from that litter. But I looked at Fenway's pictures last night and it made me a little sad that I wasn't getting one of those.

But don't get me wrong, I still love my little Flip-Flop


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> There's something about Phlyer that just pulls at my heart when I see his pictures.
> 
> I so agree. I kinda melt when I see pictures of Phyler.


----------



## jlgottschall (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd like to throw out a lesser known dog (and an oldie but goodie): Ch Birnam Wood's Posi-Traction ("Trac").

http://www.sherwoodgoldens.com/images/tracmemorial/slideshow.html

And I've always loved my girls head. Birnam Wood's Waiting to Exhale ("Hayley"). Sorry I don't have any digital photos of her when she was a young girl. She's going on 13.5 yo now, but her head held together pretty well.

In the first picture is Hayley with Toby (Birnam Wood's Wink N' A Smile - Gibson x Sammy) in late 2009. In the second picture, same 2 dogs, but 1 year prior.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Those Birnam Woods goldies are radiant & beautiful. 

One more thing I like about Phyler- you could never, ever mistake him for any other dog. There is nothing generic or cookie cutter about his his head.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I should also add Soarin - CH Gorca’s Free-Flying Adventure - what a pretty girl -the total package


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

kind of depends on what standard you go by, not that there much different.

past dogs
Dogs
CH. Camrose Cabus Christopher 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=236

CH. Davern Figaro 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=263

SH. CH. Amirene King Eider of Davern 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=2275

Bitches
CH. Camrose Pruella Of Davern 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=267

CH. Styal Susila 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=1035

Ch. Westly Victoria
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=267999

Present day
Dogs
SH.CH. Camrose Time To Return 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=186530

CH. Catcombe Cock a Doodle Doo
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=146893

Bitches
TASHSHEEN JASMIN JW
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=346387

I know this bitch pesonaly and she the best golden I have ever seen, was so well consyucted even as a youngster.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Some very nice picks there Vixen. Doodle has a lovely head, but I still prefer his dad, Corblimey on the whole! Here's the Catcombe site since k9data doesn't have pics for both. http://www.retrievers-catcombe.co.uk/

Also love the Davern dogs.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

There are some really nice heads in all those links and that girl is nice I agree!


----------



## gunnar (Oct 27, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> CH Sandpiper's Tickled Pink (she is a real package overall)


Her mother CH Sandpiper's Extraordinhare is a beautiful dog too.


----------

